# Warming my chair...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I went downstairs to fix lunch while on my lunch break and came back to this.....how scary!! He's my 7 month old Ollie that is just growing and growing. He's 14 lbs now. I'm getting scared of him...he looks like a wild bob cat! I didn't dare touch him...I let him use the computer that day...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Gosh, is anyone still having problems with ImageStation? My pics just don't seem to be wanting to post right.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Maybe you should try the cat photossection of this site. You can link them to posts the same way.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

or u can try this site, if you have a AIM sign in name, u get 20 free megs of hosting with TONS of bandwith(ive used up to 15 gigs of bandwidth and everything was fine)

Go to http://ourworld.cs.com/ and click the edit button at the top, and sign in with your aim sign in name


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, thanks for your help guys. I'll try both those ideas now.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> ...I let him use the computer that day...


Hmmm, that looks to have been a wise decision.

What a cute pose.

Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Ollie thinks he is people :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Oliver is just the funniest cat! Everytime he is sitting in that pose and he just cracks me up.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

hahahaha

"What YOU lookin' at? Dis is MA chair b****!"


----------



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

Ollie says, " what r u lookin at? Where's my coffee?"


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ollie the C.E.O.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

guess who's delagating duties today :!:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He definitely looks like someone you don't want to mess with, and especially him being so big. Good choice letting him use the computer all day...... :lol:


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I just love this picture!!!
He looks like he's saying "Don't even think of kicking me out of this chair!!"
Ollie is so cute, he kind of looks like my cat Milo.


----------



## TigerLover (Feb 12, 2004)

That is the cutest picture I have ever seen! That picture sure is worth a lot of laughs! :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I love the way Ollie sits! And the look on his face definately says, "This chair is MINE, MINE, MINE!" (GGGGG.)


----------

